# Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves (merged)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Wolves Game Thread:wave:

Well I made a super flashy ( I guess) game thread for the season opener between the Wolves and Blazers. Feel free to post in there when you like... Especially during the game. It gets interesting when Wolves fans and Blazers fans are posting at the same time in the same thread. So your pregame thoughts are welcome... As well as a Blazer fan perspective to the game. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Ill go check it out.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Too bad were gonna win! :nah:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Thanks for the posts over there guys. Everyone is welcome again.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

I think the Blazers can win at Minnesota. The Timberwolves lost some veterans and they only have Garnett. I think we can contain Garnett with a combination of Ratliff and Pryzbilla.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

more people are welcome..,... everyone!!!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

I just heard that Blazer management has graciously offered to donate a Lake Minnetonka cruise for all the Wolves' players and staff tomorrow night.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*



ABM said:


> I just heard that Blazer management has graciously offered to donate a Lake Minnetonka cruise for all the Wolves' players and staff tomorrow night.



:laugh:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Im gonna bet 22,000 that the Wolves win by 11 sorry blazers but it's gonna be togh for u to pull it off.It would be nice if u did though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game 1: Blazers @ Timberwolves*

Game 1: 
Portland Trail Blazers 
@ 
Minnesota Timberwolves​  

*







@







*​*Date:Wednesday, November 2nd*
*Time:5:00 p.m. PT*
*Arena:Target Center*
*T.V.: FSN*
*Wolves Last Game:N/A*
*Blazers Last Game:N/A*
*Last Meeting This Season:N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Theo Ratliff*/*Jarrett Jack*​
_*VS.*_​

*T'Wolve's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Eddie Griffin*/*Troy Hudson*/*Rashad McCants*​*
Key Matchup:​*















*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
The Timberwolves cannot underestimate the Trail Blazers. If they treat this game like it's a walk in the park, they could easily drop their first game of the season. The Trail Blazers are going to have to play hard for 48 minutes every game this season to even have a chance to win them, this game is no different. Telfair needs to take care of the ball, Przybilla also needs to control the paint and last but not least, Zach Randolph needs to stay out of foul trouble against KG.​

*Predicition:Timberwolves Win*
*Prediction Record:0-1*(W-L)


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 1: Blazers @ Timberwolves*

That marko jaric pic makes me laugh he looks like a pansy ice skater.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

I don't see us winning Wednesday night, but I can see us winning one or two against them this year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 1: Blazers @ Timberwolves*

BF, I let u use the format thinking you wouldnt make one for this game.... But oh well. Good job. Wolves board's better! Haha J/K. Seems like it will be a good game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Yeah there are too many problems right now for the Blazers and good things going for the Wolves... Seeing that we just traded for Ronald Dupree. Good luck to the Blazers, but I don't see them winning this one.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game 1: Blazers @ Timberwolves*



sheefo13 said:


> BF, I let u use the format thinking you wouldnt make one for this game.... But oh well. Good job. Wolves board's better! Haha J/K. Seems like it will be a good game.


:laugh: Sorry, I have the day off and it was pouring so I just did it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*



sheefo13 said:


> Yeah there are too many problems right now for the Blazers and good things going for the Wolves... Seeing that we just traded for Ronald Dupree. Good luck to the Blazers, but I don't see them winning this one.


Ronald Dupree? How is that something that's "going good" for Minnesota? If anything, he doesn't make that big of a difference. Maybe I'm wrong, but I havn't really seem a whole lot of him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

Dupree's a pretty solid bench player but nothing that will make a big difference in the long run......I thought he was playing for the Pistons this preseason, when did the T-Wolves trade for him?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*

rd plays for pistons last time i checked.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

sorry BF there was already a thread started with this... even if it was from Minnesota


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Dupree is a good defensive player and the athlete u need off the bench to compliment a non-defensive shooter/ scorer like Wally. Ebi was waived by the way.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought Dupree was still on the pistons.Guess not who did u trade for him?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Zidane said:


> I thought Dupree was still on the pistons.Guess not who did u trade for him?


2nd Round Draft Pick (not sure what year)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I cant wait until tomorrow Night .


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Game 1:Blazers @ Wolves*



ABM said:


> I just heard that Blazer management has graciously offered to donate a Lake Minnetonka cruise for all the Wolves' players and staff tomorrow night.


Please, the Vikes are such wannabes. The entire team should show up at our lockerroom and listen to Ruben and Zach about the "good ol' days".


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Minnesota is vastly overrated by every expert out there. They lost their starting backcourt, disgruntled or not. The Clippers, Suns, amongst others SHOULD be much better.

Blazers and Wolves is a solid matchup. We have a more well rounded though younger roster, Minnesota has the advantage in having a bonafide superstar. Overall, both teams are more even then most would suspect, In my opinion. Great first game. Go Blazers! :cheers:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This is a strange game to analyze, as I am often left wondering if the Wolves backup guards are better then their starting guards, and yet at the same time, I am left thinking the same thing about Portland. There is a very good chance that when both teams go to their bench guards, they will actually be better. 

Analysis 1 through 5
1. Jaric vs Telfair: If Telfair shows up with a good game he will win this battle. If not it is a tossup with Jaric having size and outside shooting. Portland will have to watch out for Jaric shooting over Telfair like he isn't there due to height difference. Advantage: Portland.

2. Hassell vs Smith - Tossup. Hassell was a good defender, but last year his defense dropped off a level. Neither are very good starting SG. Neither would start for most teams in the league. But here they are....Advantage: None.

3. Miles vs Szerbiak: Miles will get the better of this if the Blazers get out and run, and if he post up Wally, but Wally is too good of a shooter and has a history of doing well against the Blazers. Chances are Wally will get his tonight, but the question is, will Miles show up and get his as well? Advantage: Minnesota due to consistency. This could change if Darius Post him up. A lot. 

4. Zach vs the Big Ticket: Garnett is much more healthy this year, and I look for him to do as he normally does, Dominate. Zach needs to do all the damage he can here just to help nullify what KG does. Advantage Minnesota.

5. Joel vs Olowakwandi: Joel if nothing else because Minnesota pretty much does center by committee these days, and half of the time that is Mark Madsen out there. Joel is superior defensively and activity wise, scoring wise it is a draw. Advantage Portland.

Bench: 
Both Minnesota PG have a lot more experience then Jack, Advantage Minnesota.
McCants and Frahm have as good or equal chance as being good as Webster, but I like Webster in this matchup due to size.
Eddie Griffin vs Charles Outlaw: Eddie is an experienced, talented scorer. Outlaw is an inexperienced, talented possible scorer. Advantage Minnesota. 
Ratliff vs Madsen: Ratliff is defensively better but Madsen is a hustler who works hard for rebounds. Madsen does not have enough to make this a draw though, as is shown by the demand for him when he was a free agent, which was essentially, none. 


Overall advantage: Minnesota, and mostly because of the amount of time the team has to play together, which will be a common theme this season.


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm listening to the pregame show on the radio right now. Somebody needs to tell Brian Wheeler that Tulsa and Oklahoma City are not the same place. Is there an email address to get a message to the radio guys during the game?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good so far, Zach is super agressive.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

minnesota looks awful so far


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> minnesota looks awful so far


Portland has something to do with that.

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Although very early (understatement), the defense looks very aggressive so far, and good.

And by the way, I am really really really glad to be watching this game right now. I have been in the hospital all day. For some reason or another I had heart problems for the last 24 hours and felt like I was going to die. Luckily it wasn't a heart attack, although it sure felt like one, instead rather benignly, my valves were opening at the wrong interval, thus causing the pain and lightheadedness. Anyways, just got out of the hospital, and very relieved. I thought I was going to be dead at 23 years of age.

Good luck to the Blazers, and to all of our health.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> Although very early (understatement), the defense looks very aggressive so far, and good.
> 
> And by the way, I am really really really glad to be watching this game right now. I have been in the hospital all day. For some reason or another I had heart problems for the last 24 hours and felt like I was going to die. Luckily it wasn't a heart attack, although it sure felt like one, instead rather benignly, my valves were opening at the wrong interval, thus causing the pain and lightheadedness. Anyways, just got out of the hospital, and very relieved. I thought I was going to be dead at 23 years of age.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the game but don't get too excited! Glad you're ok, we need all the Blazer fans we can get!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, stop the game, I'm not getting any audio!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

is it me, or have I gone deaf?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks a lot MGB. It was the scariest moment of my life. In fact, I am still a bit leary over the whole thing. Thanks though.

Prunetang


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

We're attacking the hoop! Finally!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Miles at least get a hand up! He must be getting tired.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Prunetang said:


> Although very early (understatement), the defense looks very aggressive so far, and good.
> 
> And by the way, I am really really really glad to be watching this game right now. I have been in the hospital all day. For some reason or another I had heart problems for the last 24 hours and felt like I was going to die. Luckily it wasn't a heart attack, although it sure felt like one, instead rather benignly, my valves were opening at the wrong interval, thus causing the pain and lightheadedness. Anyways, just got out of the hospital, and very relieved. I thought I was going to be dead at 23 years of age.
> 
> ...


hopefully it's just a short term deal. keep us updated, will yah?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll take four quarters like that any day! Now if we can just keep it up for 48 mins.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:clap: Nice First Quarter! :clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great D! That's what we have to do all season to have a chance.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, take it inside! This second unit is killing us!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Portland up 28-24 after a mini Minnesota run

I am still shocked so far :jawdrop:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Juan Dixon is being very agressive, I like it.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Someone needs to tell the team it's okay for them to score again.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Someone needs to tell the team it's okay for them to score again.


Yea, they got to do what got them the lead. Quit the quick outside shot.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

15 for Z-Bo!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach! Looks good to me! 

Got to play better D. Miles isn't getting out to cover. I think it's his man.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So Frahm hits 2 consecutive 3's for the Wolves after doing next to nothing for us last year. Jerk.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

So far so good though. We're doing better than I thought we would at this point.

Though "The Punisher" isn't punishing like he should be, he's playing pretty well.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Zach Randolph is the truth, I told ya'll.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Getting killed by a ex blazer,,,who would have thought it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Frahm hits number 3.

Jerk.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Frahm's doing his Bonzi/Dickau impression - light up the Blazers for your few good shooting nights a year.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Frahm again...

*******


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Richie Frahm is a lying son of a *****. Has he matched is season 3PT FG total yet? :curse:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MB is right..had Frahm been this way at least more than one or two times last season, he would've played more.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good half - we should be winning, but I'll take it nonetheless. Z-Bo is looking great and Miles is active.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

48 to 45 Wolves.

Not a bad half. If not for Frahn going unconcious we'd be in the lead. Oh well, I'm happy to be where we are at on the road.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Good first half thus far. Zach scored in bunches, Miles has played well... Telfair still makes some questionable plays, though.

If it wasn't for Frahm coming out of nowhere to hit 4 threes in 5 minutes, we'd be up by 8.

Jerk.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

All in all, I'll take it. It could be - and according to the naysayers, should be - a whole lot worse.

Richy F'n Frahm. Why must scorned Blazers go lights out against us? Is this a league-wide epidemic that I'm not familiar with?

Z-bo's not 100% yet? Uh, okay - whatever you say.

D-Miles has kept us in, but he's also made a few bone-headed plays. Ditto for Telfair.

Dixon's doing well thus far.

Overall, I hope I'm not eating crow in another 24 minutes, but it certainly doesn't look as bad as some would have you believe early on.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hey we hit some 3's too, including one by telfair that had no business going in


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Stuck at work. First half numbers look good for Zach and Miles. Telfair's numbers aren't good, is his play as bad as his numbers or is he controling the pace of the game?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Stuck at work. First half numbers look good for Zach and Miles. Telfair's numbers aren't good, is his play as bad as his numbers or is he controling the pace of the game?



he looks totally overmatched on defense, not pushing enough on offense.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess they better guard Framh, eh? Why do you let him shoot after he knocks down a few? Run out on the freekin' guy--it's not like he can put the ball on the floor and go buy you!! Not a bad half otherwise. I'm sort of surprised how quite Telfair's been. His game doesn't look any different than it did last year, other than he did hit a 3 pt. His 3 pts, 2 assists, 3 t/o in 19 mintues doesn't even tell the whole story--he still looks overwhelmed. Even the simple passes out to a wing scare me . . . like the pass he threw off the shoes of one of Minn. guys. I know it's only game 1, I guess I thought tonight might be a statement game for him. So far, Anthony Carter looks like the phenom and Telfair like a CBA re-tread. Now that the regular season is here, you can start to make out the identity of this young team. Man, If (or when) Zach or Miles gets dinged up--where is this team going to get ANY offense? Juan Dixon? Sorry for being negative.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Stuck at work. First half numbers look good for Zach and Miles. Telfair's numbers aren't good, is his play as bad as his numbers or is he controling the pace of the game?


He's pretty much been a non factor. ne turnover was on a bad non call when he drove and got hacked trying to pass the ball off.

If Darius can play like he's playing tonight, he's an all star. He looks like he's trying to prove the naysayers wrong. 

Charles Smith's defense is really good. 

Dixon might be okay after all. I think this is the perfect situation for him. He's clearly the 'instant offense' type of guy off the bench.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. If anyone has potential to develop under Nate it is Telfair IMO. So if the others are playing well, I expect Telfair to follow soon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Starting to get ugly. 

Bad call on the block by Joel. At least it looked like it to me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Starting to get ugly.
> 
> Bad call on the block by Joel. At least it looked like it to me.


I think this is what can be expected for most of the first half of the season. Start off strong, and then the team gets blown out in the 2nd half.

Poor offensive flow, and poor defense. Or in the case of the last play (or kandi-man was fouled) no defense.

It would seem to make sense to have some better outisde shooters shooting, to spread the offense.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

THE PUNISHER STRIKES :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miles! We're right back in this game. I was getting worried. Still a lot of time to go but I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

For all the chaos, we're still only down three still. 21 points/4 rebounds/3 assists for Darius in 3 quarters? The Punisher is a good nickname! :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Nevermind... :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think we need to put Ha in!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Why would Theo not wait for Madsen to go up? Not like he's going to outjump him or anything.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Down by 13... oh and Frahm hit another 3.

Jerk...


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Settling for too many jumpers and our perimeter defense is awful.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

It sucks that, when we settle for jumpers, we miss them... and when they settle for jumpers, they hit 'em. :curse: 

Let's see if we can put together a better 4th quarter. Right now, knowing the Blazers played 36 good minutes will be enough for me.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

patterson isn't playing much D, might as well put in outlaw.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Is Madsen outworking Ratliff?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Jack can score and play defense!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, but Jack is outworking EVERYBODY. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Holey CRap Jack! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jarrett Jack, starter........


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at Jack! How did that ever go down?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm a big Jarret Jack fan... 7 points in about 2 minutes.

Nice


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

First no audio, then audio but no video. KGW looks like the rookies tonite.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Woohoo! Not giving up when down on the road! That's a good change.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

76-70. Darius is playing within himself. Jack is playing like a manic! :banana:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

back down by only 6......Nate has definitely got this team to play with heart.....I'm loving the never say die attitude right now....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mgb said:


> First no audio, then audio but no video. KGW looks like the rookies tonite.


Yeah, they seem to have a few stretches of poor feed. Pretty annoying sometimes.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> Woohoo! Not giving up when down on the road! That's a good change.


I agree! Win or lose this has been a great game especially on the road. I bet the nay sayers are sweating now. I mean what if the Blazers win on the road on opening nite?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> back down by only 6......Nate has definitely got this team to play with heart.....I'm loving the never say die attitude right now....


Completely agree. Even if we don't win that many games this year, it's so refreshing to see these guys play the whole way through. Let's just hope that Darius can hold up for the year.

Jack's awesome, too.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Jack can score and play defense!


Yes.

I love Telfair. I think he's got potential to be a really good player in the NBA...but Jarrett Jack is the man. I know this is the 1st game of the season, but I think this guy is the future at the PG spot. That 3 pt play he has was a veretan move. That was something you'd see Chauncey Billups pull off. Jack is a stud in the making.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Zach turnover. Sometimes he just tries too hard, no?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Jack showing leadership, getting into Zach's gril!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We were about to get within 2 and then Zach dribbles it off his foot and then we just drible the ball to much.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't wait for Martell to develop so that we can have a consistent threat from outside when we get pushed into a zone much like we are at the moment.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I can't stand Tobey Keith...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I know that we are only one game into the season but I am not as attached to telfair that I woudln't let him go for the right price. Jack is looking solid. Randolph isn't an untouchable in my book either.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Can't buy a basket. I'll be a little disappointed if we lose, but how great is that?!? Our youth and new system is showing through, but we have something to build on. We are not nearly as bad as some have made out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I can't stand Tobey Keith...


me neither.

I like Jack, but it seems that he's playing more as a SG in a PG's body. That's not bad as a backup.

He reminds me a lot of James Robinson and Robert Pack. Once his confidence is up (and telfairs shot appears) they'll make a good combo.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes. As long as they fight, I'm fine with them not winning.

PUNISHER!!!! PUNISHER!!!! 29 for the PUNISHER!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> I know that we are only one game into the season but I am not as attached to telfair that I woudln't let him go for the right price. Jack is looking solid. Randolph isn't an untouchable in my book either.


I wouldn't be to hard on Zach. He did great in the first half and just ran out of gas. That's to be expected since he's not back into shape yet.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

WOW! It's not over! Go Miles!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Holy crapola, Darius is making me eat my words.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

miles might make the leader board 
29 and counting


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Darius has earned the right to call himself the punisher. WOW!! Awesome run by Darius.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't say how impress I am with this team! I know it's only one game but I think it's going to be a fun year.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> We are not nearly as bad as some have made out.



well no, but i wouldn't judge that by minnesota. they do not look like a playoff team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Darius has earned the right to call himself the punisher. WOW!! Awesome run by Darius.


If he plays like this every game we'll be alright.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Dixon needs to stop shooting. Sheesh


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Does anyone else feel like Darius is playing a lot like Clyde tonight?


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Miles on the other hand needs the ball. period end of story. Miles is gonna win this for us!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Dixon needs to stop shooting. Sheesh



yeah it's too bad he has to do that since he's played well on defense


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> yeah it's too bad he has to do that since he's played well on defense


Yep.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Worst time to miss FTs!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

We are still just a stop and a basket from tying for the lead.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

camon miles get a steal and dunk


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Damn it


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

<sigh> that's a game folks, it just slipped out of our hands.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Doesn't look like we'll pull this one out. Great game though.

I've waited almost 5 months for this game... it feels good to see 'em play again.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> <sigh> that's a game folks, it just slipped out of our hands.


Well it was a better effort then I was expecting to see, maybe this season may not be so bad after all


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it says a lot about the team, albeit in a loss.

our back-court is still not good enough shot wise (or at least, selection wise with Telfairs shooting) and the team still goes through lapses of "what the hell?" on defense.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Blazers down five. Man, I wish I could be ranked higher than the guys who picked the Blazers to lose by 20... this game has been emotional!

Just a few more big plays, Darius. A three a steal and a dunk... you've been so awesome tonight. But just a little more, okay?


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

damn oh well good first game


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Doesn't look like we'll pull this one out. Great game though.
> 
> I've waited almost 5 months for this game... it feels good to see 'em play again.


I agree, great game. Look forward to being at Saturday's game.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

BlazerFan said:


> Well it was a better effort then I was expecting to see, maybe this season may not be so bad after all


I was expecting a 20 point loss, I will take this any day. If we can be this close at the end of games we will get a few more to go our way. This is a good sign. There is light at the end of the tunnel and the tunnel isn't as long as we first thought.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If Zach could have carried over his productivity from the first half, we would have had this one.

Let's hope both he and Darius can get into a groove together against Denver.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, miss another one!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Richie finally misses something!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Doh! Back to 2 possesions or a dumb T'Wolves foul.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn. A great great game. :cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, better game by the blazers than I expected.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good game, they played very well. If Darius keeps playing like that and the rest of the team comes along, they will get some wins this season.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Damn. A great great game. :cheers:


I agree. Once Zach gets into game shape we'll be doing well. :cheers: Back at ya.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Very nice effort overall. At least they didn't fold when they went down by 13 or so in the 3rd.

I am not going to read anything into Darius's performance other than that he wanted to make a good impression. If he can put up 20 against Denver and maybe 25 or so against Atlanta, we might be onto something.

Still ... this could have turned out a whole lot worse, and it was good to finally have the Blazers back on the floor


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I always hate the idea of moral victories, but given this year and what the team is trying to achieve, I personally will take some satisfaction with moral victories and this game was one of them.

(Best part of this game, doesn't look like I have to change my screen name.)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> Very nice effort overall. At least they didn't fold when they went down by 13 or so in the 3rd.


Ya, they impress me how they kept coming back. They could have gave up a few times and didn't. Not only they didn't give up but they made come backs.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good performance out of the gate - especially since we don't normally fare well at the Target Center. A fluke game by Frahm kept us from the win, but all in all there are some good signs for the season.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't know if there is ever a good loss but this is close.

PG Jack started slow but had a nice run toward the end. Telfair didn't play his game. He didn't put pressure on the defense by penetrating. Neither did terrible but both have to be more aggressive because you all need their scoring.

SG Terrible. Get Webster in.

SF If Miles can play half as good as he played tonight you guys won't be that bad.

PF Randolph forced shots like he always does. He made some but he also missed some. He shoots too much for my liking

C Like point guard they didn't look terrible but nothing special

Defensively I was surprised at how good you guys looked. With the exception of a few Jaric post ups and Frahm threes you did a good job. Maybe you guys won't be the lottery favorite after all.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

Miles was rediculous tonight.....

32 pts; 5 steals; 5 assists; 3 blocks; 11 rebounds

that is an awesome game!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Reading through the thread, it sounds like Jack did a great job. But boxscore shows only 14 minustes. Blazers came back at the end, was Telfair part of it?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

blazerboy30 said:


> Miles was rediculous tonight.....
> 
> 32 pts; 5 steals; 5 assists; 3 blocks; 11 rebounds
> 
> that is an awesome game!!



Someone is buying a Miles jersey tomorrow . . .


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boxscore is out 

43.9% 2FG
25.0% 3FG

61.1% FT :hurl:

Wolves out rebounded us 46-45. we did good

only 15 turnovers


Good game guys :woot:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

22ryno said:


> SG Terrible.


think where we'd be if we had somehow picked up redd last year. he's looking like an mvp candidate now.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

My thoughts on Tonights game . The team played hard , Zbo was great in the 1st half you can tell hes still slow on the knee though . I loved what i saw from Joel , Theo was horrible tonight lettiung Madsen gettuing boards and scoring . The man of the night was Darius Miles played with fierce hunger please Miles play like this everynight . Miles was the best player on the floor tonight , and why do guys like Richie Frahm always crush us ?????????????
.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Im a huge Kg fan I feeel sorry for him thats a squad that will be fighting for the 10th spot , Wolves squad is old


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I truly believe this team could compete even more if we got a paul Pierce . I mean Zach , Daris and say a Paul would be very difficult to guard , The team really needs a good 2 guard and not one who is 6 foot 2


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

cimalee said:


> I truly believe this team could compete even more if we got a paul Pierce . I mean Zach , Daris and say a Paul would be very difficult to guard , The team really needs a good 2 guard and not one who is 6 foot 2


Ya, he's going to get posted up a lot. If we help him we leave someone open. Webster may hurt us on D but how much more than that? I wish Victor could play SG.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cimalee said:


> I truly believe this team could compete even more if we got a paul Pierce . I mean Zach , Daris and say a Paul would be very difficult to guard , The team really needs a good 2 guard and not one who is 6 foot 2


patience grasshoppa...lets wait to see if Webster can be that 2 guard.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe Nate will lock some positions and rotate players into the SG position, like Monia (Khryapa with an outside shot, yes?). I think Monia might be worth trying out.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I know I am kinda rough on Ruben around here so...WTH ON RUBEN TRYING TO POST UP KG!!!!????


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Trade Miles to free up room for a DNP-CD? No thanks!

I too would like to see somebody else get some minutes at SG. Monia looked good when I saw him play in the preseason.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I too would like to have seen either Monia or Webster at the 2 today. Altough Dixon did fairly well on the defensive end, he, along with Smith, didn't fair so well on the offensive end. Monia probably wouldn't be much worse of a defender than Juan.

It'll be interesting to see what Nate draws up against the Nuggets in terms of playing time.


----------

